# Cedega non vede l'accelerazione 3D

## marco.mac

salve a tutti!!! 

questi sono i due errori che mi da cedega6.0 quando faccio il test

 *3D Accelleration wrote:*   

> Your graphics card does not appear to be setup correctly.
> 
> Please check the documentation for your Linux distribution
> 
> and your graphics card drivers to ensure proper installation.
> ...

 

 *copy protection wrote:*   

> A problem was detected with your CD/DVD-ROM devices.  Some or all copy protected games
> 
> may not work correctly with your drives.  Check the permissions on your CD/DVD-ROM device (in /dev). The device can be found in the /etc/fstab file.
> 
> In a terminal perform:
> ...

 

per quanto riguarda l'accelerazione 3D

"glxinfo | grep rendering"    restituisce YES

e glxgears si aggira su una media di 3500 frames in 5 secondi 

non mi spiegare il primo errore ma il secondo non l'ho proprio capito

PS. questa è la mia scheda video: GeForce FX 5200/AGP/SSE2

----------

## mrfree

Per il problema al cdrom verifica che il tuo utente faccia parte del gruppo cdrom

```
# gpasswd -a <nomeutente> cdrom
```

Mentre per il primo problema potresti provare ad aggiungere il tuo utente al gruppo video

----------

## marco.mac

sono in entrambi i gruppi... ma niente da fare...

----------

## mrfree

 *marco.mac wrote:*   

> sono in entrambi i gruppi... ma niente da fare...

 C'eri già o hai aggiunto il tuo utente ai gruppi dopo il mio suggerimento? In quest'ultimo caso ricordati che devi loggarti nuovamente per rendere effettive le modifiche (che brutta espressione che ho usato...   :Very Happy: )

----------

## marco.mac

c'ero già...

e infatti se provo a dare

```
ls -la /dev/CDROM
```

mi restituisce i permessi indicati sopra ossia lrwxrwxrwx

----------

## mrfree

Quello è solo il link simbolico, devi controllare i permessi sul device "reale"... ad esempio

```
$ ls -l /dev/cdrom 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 31 ago 22:39 /dev/cdrom -> sr0

$ ls -l /dev/sr0 

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 31 ago 22:39 /dev/sr0
```

----------

## marco.mac

c'è un modo per vedere a quali gruppi appartengo???

----------

## randomaze

 *marco.mac wrote:*   

> c'è un modo per vedere a quali gruppi appartengo???

 

si, con il comando "id".

----------

## marco.mac

un 'altra cosa... 

non capisco perchè non mi carica i cd in automatico... devo sempre montarli...

invece vorrei che ogni volta che carico un cd me lo monti in automatico...

non so come fare

----------

## marco.mac

ho passato il test 3d era compiz-fusion che gli dava fastidio... però il secondo test non riesco a passarlo ne a capirlo!

----------

## marco.mac

funzionaaaaa!!!!!!!!!! so un genio  :Very Happy: 

mi è bastato riemergere dbus-python

----------

